# Heading to Manasquan



## Cannonball (Jun 10, 2009)

We're planning a short trip to Manasquan to visit some relatives in late July.
Haven't been there in many years, but the area we would be staying, seems to me was walking distance from a boardwalk
that had a carnival on it or something like that.
Anyway, I was hoping to get a couple mornings of fishing in, either surf or pier.

Could anyone offer any help as far as fishing in the Manasquan area in late July?
I'm not expecting any secret spots info, just some basic info on Piers, surf, type of fish around, bait ect?

Any help would be greatly appreciated!
Thanks!
Todd


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

*manasquan fishing*

Todd most of the heavey striper action is over for now. There are still some resident bass around but most of the action is the smaller blues early and some king fish, sea mullet yer ya down south boys, are in the surf. Fluke are being caught in the surf with something like a carolina rig and gulp swimming minnows etc... mush the same type you would expect in your neck of the woods. The manasquan inlet does produce but am not sure about it. There are a couple of mom and pop bait and tackle stores by the inlet and the Fishermans supply on channel drive .... hope this helps.... salt


----------



## Cannonball (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks Salt! 
That will definatly get me started in the right direction.
Yep, sounds like the same action we have down here.
Thats good to hear!
Thanks again
Todd


----------

